
AWS, Microsoft Partner on Gluon AI Tool - tcarn
https://www.datanami.com/2017/10/12/aws-microsoft-partner-gluon-ai-tool/
======
tcarn
The devil is in the details - hopefully Microsoft/Amazon learns about the
shortcomings of Tensorflow and builds a strong enterprise grade product.

